
Nintendo’s SNES Classic will be released with 20 vintage games - fern12
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/06/26/nintendos-snes-classic-will-be-re-released-with-20-classic-games/?hpid=hp_hp-cards_hp-card-technology%3Ahomepage%2Fcard&utm_term=.aa2be8f57e8a
======
Fej
$80 isn't cheap and isn't a particularly good value relative to RetroPie or
the like, but it's great for the casual consumer. Final Fantasy VI is probably
worth the asking price alone. Many of the games in the package feature more
content by themselves than the entire combined library of the NES Classic.

